# Content from e9u.com



## justin83 (Oct 3, 2008)

--------------------


----------



## reg (Oct 3, 2008)

justin83 said:


> No profit was made, as it was only for the purpose of collection of beautiful scenery.





			
				YOU said:
			
		

> And please if you like what I do on the website. Leave some comment make some donation to a starving photographer (haha) .. no but seriously though, I need financial help to keep doing what i am doing.



You sure?


----------



## mark h (Oct 4, 2008)

Wtf is this all about?


----------



## Overread (Oct 4, 2008)

This:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138114
its worth reading - most of the key action happens on the first page (around half way down)


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 4, 2008)

How could I miss all this entertainment??


----------



## mark h (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow. Lame.


----------

